
Daylight Savings Time Should Happen EVERY DAY - allenwhsu
https://medium.com/@gasolinehorse/daylight-savings-time-should-happen-every-day-5f465a162957
======
rini17
I'd like for every week to be 5 minutes shorter from January to June (so that
morning hours progressively move earlier approximately as the sun rises), and
then the other half of the year 5 minutes longer. Just adjust the clocks every
Saturday.

Of course, this should have been implemented 100 years ago, now it is very
unlikely when even leap seconds are a problem.

~~~
allenwhsu
I love the Saturday idea. It'd be implemented more seamlessly to most people.

